# Advice needed re follicle tracking and clomid



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I'm very confused....  ^idiot

Saw my consultant back in Dec following mmc and ERPC in Nov, He suggested trying a few clomid cycles before moving on to IVF as I had managed to conceive previously. I decided to wait a few natural cycles just to try to get my body back to normal. Unfortunately my follow up appointments to see him have been cancelled until the end of May.

I called my Gp last week to ask for bloods etc as im pretty sure I havent OV since November my cycles are very erattic etc.
After checking my notes he prescribed me x2 months of clomid 50mg, basically just to see if we could get things moving before seeing the consultant In May.

However I thought I would just check in with the clinic and spoke to one of the nurses who basically said absoloutely not to take clomid without follicle tracking!!! And added that my gp should not have prescribed it!!!

Please forgive my ignorance but do you always have to have follicle tracking with clomid?

I`m now really unsure about what to do as AF due some time next week, I would be really grateful for any advice/info from you guys,

Thank you for reading,

 xx


----------



## Louplou_22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Leam

I am fairly new to the clomid boards but I am nearing the end of my first cycle and I have had follicle tracking and a blood test to check for ovulation. I do know that there are ladies on here who have had only had a scan and no bloods or just bloods and I think some who haven't had any sort of monitoring.

Could you arrange for your GP to do a blood test (usually day 21 but will depend on your cycle length)? Do you use ovulation tests or a CBFM and these are fairly reliable for helping you to track your cycle.

Hope that helps a bit

Lou x


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi there

Just to let you know my local hospital will not follicle track anyone even if had previous over stimulation! So don't think it can be that dangerous. Also heard of lots of people been prescribed by GP so think they might be overeacting a bit! lol xx


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the response ladies!

Just feel so confused.....  Ive previously had x2 IUI with clomid, menopur then pregnyl and I only responded both times with one big ish enough follie so think im pretty slow to respond to the drugs anyway lol!

I havent used OPK's for ages as my consultant advised that they werent really accurate with PCOS?? Any experience with this?

I think I will try to call GP again to try to discuss this further.

Again thank you so much, If you think of anything else please let me know, 

Anyway how are you doing? whereabouts are you guys at the mo?

 xx


----------

